# Brinsea Mini Advance Incubator



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

This is a gently used mini Brinsea that comes with a tray for up to 7 chicken, duck or turkey eggs. It is fully automated, with digital temperature control, auto turn (you can set turning frequency and angle) and cooling period. Keeps countdown for you and will stop turning two days before hatch. This doe not include the auto humidity add on. I am selling to purchase a larger one as my plans for hatching have changed.

I purchased new on ebay and have used it twice. My lavendar orps hatched this morning so I would like to keep it until tomorrow. Then will clean and it is ready for you. It has a 1/4 inch cosmetic scratch on the bottom rim which does not affect anything and it is also missing the humidity chamber cover. I didn't need it for either of my hatches I just didn't fill the water to the top of the chamber. Can be picked up in Adamsville, TN (sw Tennessee near Savannah, TN) or can be mailed for $15.00 more.

Comes inside original box with manual. Asking $145 or best cash offer.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Reduced to $125 plus shipping.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Listed on ebay starting bid $99


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

sold. thanks.


----------

